# Generator Set Building nr Surlingham (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 9, 2011)

This bunker would have housed the generators that powered decoys, near the village of Surlingham in South Norfolk. It has a blast wall sheltering the entrance, and it consists of two small rooms, one of which is about half the size of the other. During the war lights had been put up in the adjoining field in an attempt to make the enemy believe that this was the location of Norwich station which is situated several kilometres to the north-west.


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2011)

That looks more like a generator set building than an air raid shelter to me... which is consistent with it being part of the starfish decoy you mention in your post. It would have housed the generators to power the decoys.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep that is indeed the bunker for the decoy site there.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you, *krela* and *Goldie87*. I will amend my info accordingly.

PS - I cannot find the option to edit the title, help please. *Thanks!*


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to see another decoy site posted up


----------

